# Full livery Costs??



## 1234567890 (8 July 2012)

I know this will vary from region to region,but I just wondered what people pay for Full livery and what you would expect to get for it?
I would appreciate any suggestions its so confusing,I don't want to get ripped off!!!


----------



## SugarHigh (8 July 2012)

The place closest to me are £70 a week and for that you get a stable, they are turned out between 9am and 1pm then they are in til next morning they are fed watered and mucked out also as well as use of both indoor and outdoor schools


----------



## 1234567890 (8 July 2012)

Thanks Sugar High,
So if you wanted your horse ridden,how much extra do you think that would be??


----------



## sammylou93 (8 July 2012)

Professional competition rider, all inc £150-£200 pw
Standard livery yard, all inc £130-£160pw
7 day care, you ride from £80pw

It will depend on location and the standard of the yard.


----------



## case895 (8 July 2012)

I pay £90/week. Includes turnout, feed, visits and unlimited school use.


----------



## jenz87 (8 July 2012)

Full livery £100 7 day week muck out, turnout bring in, rugs etc, feed, hay, bed etc inc, all except grooming and riding.
Training livery £150-170 as full but with 5 days a week training


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 July 2012)

Closest to me (NW Surrey) is £150pw for Mon-Fri everything done & also mornings at weekends. 
Owners expected to do weekend afternoons or pay more.
Outdoor school, solarium, horse walker (they go on this daily) straight onto hacking.
Turnout around 9 - 10 months of the year for half day (AM or PM to suit YO)
Rugs changed, drying room.
Bedding on shavings, x amount used, owners pay more per bale if horse mucky thing & needing more. (only know of 1 who pays for 2 extra bales a week)
Fed 3 or 4 times a day (additives supplied by owners)
Hayed 4 times a day

Minus points:
No horsebox/trailer parking & even limited car parking.
Nobody to be on yard before 7.30am unless prior arrangement.
Fields boggy when wet, hence the half day turnout or none at all if soggy.
Horses brushed off or hosed down when brought in from fields, or quick-brushed over (no thorough 'groom')
No tack cleaned


----------



## 1234567890 (8 July 2012)

Thank you for your replies, Its really interesting,I been to a couple of yards but the price seems to vary so much but they all seem very well run with a very high standard, I don't mind paying out but the variation of whats included does change enormously!!!


----------



## sammylou93 (8 July 2012)

Work out exactly what it is you want on a day to day basis and then ask the yard what they will charge you for it. No point paying extra for something that you don't need!


----------



## scotsmare (9 July 2012)

I pay £105 per week.  This includes all basic full livery stuff like feeding / rug changing / mucking out / turn out / bring in / unlimited haylage / holding for vet or farrier.  Bedding is extra, you can bring your own or use the yards.  Schooling is available at extra cost.

Might seem high but we have fantastic competition standard facilities which aren't available at other yards in the area so ultimately it's worth it for me.


----------



## Gorgeous George (9 July 2012)

I pay £485 a month, that includes bedding on woodchips and rubber mats, all feed, all mucking out, ad lib hay. 12 hours turnout every day April-Nov, 4 hrs every day Dec-April. Rugs changed daily, feet picked out daily, holding for vet, farrier etc. Yard in good order, fields poo picked twice a day.

Facilities include tack and rug storage, 40x20 floodlit school with jumps, excellent hacking.

It doesn't include riding, grooming, tack cleaning, wormers.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (9 July 2012)

depends on the defination of full livery! most of the above is my part livery! my part livery is all bedding bucket food and hay. muck out and turn out and bring in! and tuck up for the night. so owners ride/groom/clean tack. my full livery is the part plus exercising x4 week tack cleaning grooming.

How much do you want your yard to do? how much do you want to do yourself? and what area in the country are you? and what facilities do you require???????


----------



## VioletStripe (10 July 2012)

Where I am we're paying £105 per week, muck out shavings bed, rug change, attending on vet and farrier, all feed and hay included, full use of facilities, and turn out from 10 till around 4, as well as bring in and water etc


----------



## 1234567890 (10 July 2012)

Thanks again for all your replies,I think I've narrowed to down to about 3 yards.OK,

Yard One .Full livery; muck out  , couple bales shaving per week, turn out ( more in Summer less in Winter ) in own field rugs changed accordlingly ,brush off coming in, feet done, hay feed as work load demands.Attended for Farrier Vet etc,Use of arena if available and walker if  I want .Ridden twice a week, extra charge to be ridden more but no tack cleaning .Stables on small side.  £150.00 Per Week

Yard two .Full livery muck out, turn out couple hours ,shared field ,bedding as needed , hay and feed as work reqiures rugs changed,attended farrier and  vet ridden out every day ,tack cleaned horse tacked up for me ready to ride at weekends ( I know!!!) pretty much everything I would call Full livery but no Arena or horsewalker, massive stables, slightly messier yard but very helpful owner. £125.00 per week

Yard Three.
Full livery muck out , couple bales bedding per week  basic hay  feed ration,which I can add to at my own cost, limited  turn out share field, ,quick brush off, rugs , feet done rugs changed as reqired attended farrier and vet ridden 5 days weekdays tack cleaned,use of arena  new built yard
£ 100 .00 per week

Ideally I would like full livery,with all the above  horse to be ridden 5 days hacked out for at least I hour   and possibly turned out for a hour or two weather permitting, tack cleaned have some storage of my own to keep rugs and all the other expensive 'tat' owning a horse involves.
Without going completely bankrupt would help!!! 
What do you think??????????


----------



## Attie (10 July 2012)

380 per month for full livery- including hard feed etc 
Everything included like arranging farrier/ vet etc etc. Access anytime and v helpful. I feel very lucky to have found this yard.


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (10 July 2012)

We pay £80 a week for that we get shavings bed(rubber mats)  adlib hay. 2 feeds a day. Rug changes. Turn out bring in 6am-6pm summer 7am -4pm winter. 60x80 school. 40x60 school small indoor school. Full use of showjumps. Proper ones we hold comps. Full use of xc course. Lorry parking. Vet/farrier holding. 1/2 lesson a week oh and they poo pick our fields individual turnout but can touch over fences.


----------



## Bettyboo1976 (10 July 2012)

Oh they full muck out every morning and skip out let thing before YO goes to sleep


----------



## Sussexbythesea (11 July 2012)

None of your choices would appeal to me - why such limited turn-out? You don't mention what you do with your horse or what its needs are? This might influence your choice. i.e. why does it need exercise need 5 times - would 3 suffice? Mind you if it's only going out for 1 or 2 hrs a day I suppose daily exercise would be essential.

I would list what you want and ask for a quote for that level of service.  I've paid from £400 for very basic part livery to £500pcm for the same -Full livery exercise x3 plus tack cleaning and grooming around £685 pcm schooling livery around £795 but didn't get the care or services that I was paying for which is a risk if you are not there to see it.


----------



## sammylou93 (11 July 2012)

We charge £140 pw for 7 day care, 5 days riding, out at night in summer and out as much as possible during the day in the winter. This inc bedding, feed, forage, tack wiped down.

60x40m all weather arena with floodlights, 5f all weather canter track, big stables with thick rubber matting, hot wash down box. Worcs/Glos border.


----------



## 1234567890 (11 July 2012)

sammylou93 said:



			We charge £140 pw for 7 day care, 5 days riding, out at night in summer and out as much as possible during the day in the winter. This inc bedding, feed, forage, tack wiped down.

60x40m all weather arena with floodlights, 5f all weather canter track, big stables with thick rubber matting, hot wash down box. Worcs/Glos border.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly what I'm after really .
I've never had my horse in livery before,but we are moving and although the are outbuilding suitable to convert to stabling  it certainly something that won't happen for the next six months probaly plus my work commitments mean  I won't   able to ride more than twice a week but I will want to hunt him once week..
Shame I'm not nearer you!!!LOL!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 July 2012)

here is part livery thought some call its full.


muckout
 feed
 bring in
 turn out
brush off
rug change
 feet picked
(turn out 6.45 am  4 pm) winter                              out at 4pm in at 7 am summer
use of schools 
jumps
round pen bedding 1 a week
hay (not ad lib)
 common room
 wc
jumps
 storage chest 
rubber mats


£ 90 per week  7 days a week


----------



## 1234567890 (12 July 2012)

So my next question is ?
How much do you pay to have your horse exercised?
Say per hour?
If its not in the Full livery Schedule and you have to pay extra ,hacking out??


----------



## VioletStripe (12 July 2012)

1234567890 said:



			So my next question is ?
How much do you pay to have your horse exercised?
Say per hour?
If its not in the Full livery Schedule and you have to pay extra ,hacking out??
		
Click to expand...

To be schooled by one of the top instructors, £27 for an hour. Not sure about other people's prices. We get free rights to the woods nearby when we're on full livery


----------



## SallyBatty (12 July 2012)

7 day full livery in Kent - £115 per week:-

Indoor stable, hay, feed (twice a day), bedding (2 bales of shavings a week), muckout, turn out, bring in, all day all year turnout on good grass, unlimited use of 60 x 30 floodlit outdoor rubber surfaced school, use of full set of show jumps, use of x-country course, good hacking, holding for farrier and vet if required, secure tackroom, wc, kitchen, ample car parking.  There is also space for lorry parking which you have to pay extra for.


----------



## charlie76 (13 July 2012)

Where are you? The area really affect the price.  I am in berks and charge 120 per week,  seven days - rug changes,  boots on,  turn out,  muck our,  bedd


----------



## charlie76 (13 July 2012)

Stupid phone! Bedding,  hay,  feed,  catch,  groom,  trim,  bath,  tack clean,  boot and saddle cloth wash,  horse ready for owner to ride,  skip out last thing,  padlock poo picked daily.  If the horse is ridden I charge ten- lunge , 15 hack and 20 to school.  Horse is ridden by me.


----------



## charlie76 (13 July 2012)

Facilities wide- 60x20 flood lit school,  fab surface,  wash box,  storage room,  alarmed tack room,  tea making facilities,  post and rail padlock,  rubber mats,  amazing hacking !


----------

